# Check out our new home page!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I am very pleased to announce the launch of our new DBSTalk.Com home page. Over the past couple of weeks, Scott has worked hard on re-designing the entire site making it an excellent source of information and news. Check it out!

!http://www.dbstalk.com

And a big thanks to Scott for his hard work


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

And a very nice new home page it is


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Mark for the satradiotalk.com graphic!

I hope everyone enjoys the new homepage!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

You're welcome Scott!


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

Wow! Nice...
Scott, you are good! :goodjob:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I like it a lot as well. Very nice improvements. Cheers.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

When does the kitchen sink get put in?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I heard a rumor it's planned for the same day the DISHPlayer gets fixed


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

You mean the sink is broken again? Maybe the water leaked on the dishplayer. No wonder why they broke in the same day. Thats an aqward place to put a dishplayer.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Homepage looks awsome Scott!!! Go grab a beer an relax :goodjob:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

The new home page looks so professional that I was expeccting the "popup ads" to start appearing in 2's or 3's


----------



## Joe Q (May 7, 2002)

Great looking Home Page, guys. 

The site keeps getting better and better all the time. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

oh god-i'll find you guys and slap you silly if i start seeing pop ups on this site...geez...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't think you will ever see popups on this site. 

Our generous members who have donated to us have done a great job of keeping us ad free.

And we plan on staying that way. 

Thanks again to the kind folks who have donated to keep our site ad free!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If everyone would just pay $1 a month that was a member just think of all the money we would have for this site. 

What kind of further improvements and features could we see if we see bigger donations towards this site? 

At the rate of the new features being added I wonder what this site will be like in a year or two.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Just click on the donate button at the bottom of this page...


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

The addition of the Software Revision Chart  is awesome. :righton:


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I am very impressed with the hard work you guys have done. The new homepage looks amazing. That was the ONE thing that used to make me think DBS Talk was like the little brother trying to beat the older one (DBS Forums) since the DBS Forums website was so good, but in my opinion the new DBS Talk homepage is MUCH better than DBS Forums. NO cheap shots, just saying that DBS Talk is at least SHARING the top of the DBS discussion mountain.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I think you hit it on the head. This place has become very professional over the last few months. I think we are all very impressed with everything.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

professional is as professional does...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

This site goes to show that one person or a group of people CAN make a difference.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks everyone. We all (and especially Scott these days) work very hard to make this place as good as it can be.


----------



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

Wow!! I really like the new home page. Keep up the fantastic work. It is awesome.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

next thing you know it will be using flash macromedia although that does cause the page to take longer to load.


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

New home page is great. You guys do an outstanding job!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A little late, but a BIG KUDO to Scott for creating one of the most interesting and informative main pages I've seen. And I like the auto-refresh every 60 seconds. All it needs is an action-filled webcam shot of Scott in a green shirt and green eye shadow in front of the chroma-key screen!

Awesome page, Dude! :goodjob:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tetris! 

Cool.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I was wondering how long it would take people to notice the Tetris Game.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Is there a prize?????? 

...and thanks for cleaning up the 0 value user profile fields - much better.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

For those who haven't found it yet, there's a link on the home page to here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/tetris.php


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I just got back from vacation and when I loaded the site I thought that I was at the wrong place since it's completely redone. It'll take a little while to get used to but overall it looks alot better than what the old homepage looked like. Nice job, guys! Tetris...woohoo! I didn't think that Scott would take my DBSTalk Games suggestion seriously...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Awesome, is it free or do they charge for this? Which games do they charge for?


----------

